# 16 in laguna bandsaw



## Texasstate (Oct 13, 2018)

what do y’all think about this?

Is it a good value ?

$1250 with extra blades


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2018)

How old is it. A new 14" with 12" resaw is about that price. I have a 2.5 hp 14". It has some nice features. But people either love them or hate them. Laguna customer service probably rates as the worst you will find. My experience with their cusomer service was almost bizare.communication stunk. Answers were illusive and i finally got what i ordered after they said i did not need it. Took 45 days. I needed parts from griz, went for fast sh. Had it next day..


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 13, 2018)

The table looks pretty rusty, an indicator that the machine has not been well cared for. I wouldn't pay his asking price for it. Like Mike said you can get a new 14 inch for that kind of money with a warranty. Look into grizzly and rikon has some nice saws with a 5 year warranty and their customer service is great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2018)

You can get a 17" grizz new for that money. I love the disc brake on mine but for the most part it has a lot of complicated methods of solving simple things. Bandsaws are simple and should stay that way...


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2018)

And to add, i would buy my griz 21 or the 19 again. I would not buy laguna again.


----------



## Texasstate (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks fellas


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 13, 2018)

Laguna had so many different models out there, We had a Lugana LT16 at work, and if it were that I would jump on it at that price, but I think it is a LT16 SEC AKA Meber P400, somewhat of a lesser model, 2.5 hp, and appears not to have a foot brake, but does have 16" resaw capicity. If it is in good working condition, that is a fair price, but not a smoking deal. If there are a lot of extra blades (new) that would sweeten the deal, and it does have a mobile base, worth about $100. If it were near me, I might contact the buyer for some more info, see if he would negotiate any.... Oh yea, it has the euro guides, which are OK, but I really like the ceramic guides they put on most lagunas....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pinky (Oct 13, 2018)

The Laguna HD series are good saws. Other than those, I would stay away.


----------



## gimpy (Oct 15, 2018)

i concur with the above, if possible purchase a new one and then you know what you have


----------

